# Mailserver-Konzept Frage



## ByteDigger (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich viele Tutorials durchgemacht und zig virtuelle Maschinen zerschossen habe, habe ich nun den entscheidenden Fehler gefunden: Ich habe keine Ahnung welches Konzept für mich das richtige ist, was welche Programme (exim, procmail, sendmail, fetchmail usw.) machen und welche für mich die Richtigen sind! Bei den Tutorials zu einer Vielzahl von Einsatzgebieten habe ich einfach den Überblick verloren, weshalb ich euch nun frage:

Welche Programme würdet ihr mir für das folgende Anwendungsgebiet vorschlagen?

Szenario:
- Emails von mehreren Accounts abholen (Freenet usw.), also getmail oder fetchmail
- Alle in einem Postfach sammeln (Gibt nur einen Benutzer)
- Emails dann per IMAP (Horde) abholen
- Versenden von Emails ist unwichtig, Verschlüsselung unwichtig, Spam vorerst unwichtig
- Also wirklich nur ein Sammeln von Emails und Zugriff über Horde

Ein solches Szenario habe ich mit xmail schon am laufen, nur brauche ich nun unbedingt einen IMAP Server, da nur der Ordner unterstützt. In diesem Zusammenhang ist mir auch das Zusammenspiel von postfix, exim und cyrus nicht klar bzw. wer welche Aufgabe erledigt.

Ich freu mich auf eure Vorschläge bzgl. meines Szenarios.

mfg Byty


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juli 2007)

Als SMTP-Server wuerde ich zu Postfix raten. Dieser ist nicht so schwer zu konfigurieren und sicherer als Sendmail. Zu Exim kann ich nichts sagen da ich ihn nie genutzt hab. Was ich aber bisher gehoert hab war mein ich doch eher positiv.
Zusaetzlich kannst Du ProcMail nutzen um spaeter eventuell solche Extras wie ClamAV oder SpamAssassin einzubinden.
Um Mails abzuholen wuerde ich FetchMail nutzen, aber auch nur weil ich GetMail bislang nie genutzt hab.
Mit dem Cyrus-IMAPd hatte ich bislang eher Probleme weshalb ich soweit auf UW-IMAPd gesetzt habe. Cyrus-SASL hingegen nutze ich mit Postfix fuer Anmeldung der User, was bei Dir aber wohl entfaellt da Du ja auch nicht versenden willst.


----------



## ByteDigger (7. Juli 2007)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.

UW-Imap ist ein guter Tipp, den werde ich mir nachher mal genauer anschauen. Mit Cyrus habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Da klappte der Login schnell. Allerdings weis ich immernoch nicht, wie ich die Mails von Fetchmail an Cyrus übergebe. Muss das unbedingt Postfix o.ä. sein oder reicht es in fetchmail einfach das entsprechende Maildir einzutragen?

UW-Imap nutzt ja /var/spool/mail/user für die Mails.Scheint sehr einfach, gleich mal testen...


----------

